# Cans of Salmon



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I was at Big Lots with my family this afternoon . I was perusing the canned meat aisle while they shopped . I took a can of canned salmon off the shelf , it was starkist or one of those regular brands . The expiration date stamped on the can was 7/ 2017 . A five year shelf life on the manufacturers date , I was surprised by that . Who knew ? I didn't purchase any at the time , but the ideas in my head . Nothing else on the shelf had a date nearly that long . Even my favorite food Spam has a 3 year expiration date stamped on the bottom of the can .


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't get too worried about the expiration date on canned food. As long as the can is in good shape the contents should be fine. This summer I opened a jar of smoked salmon I had put up twenty years ago. This jar had been lost at the back of the shelf and was found when I put away this years salmon. I just had to try it and it went down really easy.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Don't get too worried about the expiration date on canned food. As long as the can is in good shape the contents should be fine. This summer I opened a jar of smoked salmon I had put up twenty years ago. This jar had been lost at the back of the shelf and was found when I put away this years salmon. I just had to try it and it went down really easy.


As long as it stayed down that works .


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Canned food, stored under good conditions, can have a very long shelf life:

"Among the canned food items retrieved from the Bertrand in 1968 were brandied peaches, oysters, plum tomatoes, honey, and mixed vegetables. In 1974, chemists at the National Food Processors Association (NFPA) analyzed the products for bacterial contamination and nutrient value. Although the food had lost its fresh smell and appearance, the NFPA chemists detected no microbial growth and determined that *the foods were as safe to eat as they had been when canned more than 100 years earlier. *The nutrient values varied depending upon the product and nutrient. NFPA chemists Janet Dudek and Edgar Elkins report that significant amounts of vitamins C and A were lost. But protein levels remained high, and all calcium values 'were comparable to today's products.'"

"NFPA chemists also analyzed a *40-year-old can of corn* found in the basement of a home in California. Again, the canning process had kept the corn safe from contaminants and from much nutrient loss. In addition, Dudek says, the kernels looked and smelled like recently canned corn."​


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Friknnewguy said:


> As long as it stayed down that works .


Not only did it stay down but it put a smile on my face. :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess that tops the jars of okra and tomatoes I found in my grandmothers utility room last year that were 34 years old.

Had a few bites of one jar, tasted ok. The texture was kinda off but I'm still alive. Surprised a tomato item kept that long without rusting the lid through.



Bobbb said:


> Canned food, stored under good conditions, can have a very long shelf life:
> 
> "Among the canned food items retrieved from the Bertrand in 1968 were brandied peaches, oysters, plum tomatoes, honey, and mixed vegetables. In 1974, chemists at the National Food Processors Association (NFPA) analyzed the products for bacterial contamination and nutrient value. Although the food had lost its fresh smell and appearance, the NFPA chemists detected no microbial growth and determined that *the foods were as safe to eat as they had been when canned more than 100 years earlier. *The nutrient values varied depending upon the product and nutrient. NFPA chemists Janet Dudek and Edgar Elkins report that significant amounts of vitamins C and A were lost. But protein levels remained high, and all calcium values 'were comparable to today's products.'"
> 
> "NFPA chemists also analyzed a *40-year-old can of corn* found in the basement of a home in California. Again, the canning process had kept the corn safe from contaminants and from much nutrient loss. In addition, Dudek says, the kernels looked and smelled like recently canned corn."​


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

My mom says she has some jarred pickles that are 20-30 years old. Not sure if I want to try them or not


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

I found pickles canned in 42 in The crawl space of my house. They looked good so I tried them. Consistency was like baby food, and other than them turning to mush instantly, they tasted good.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have canned apples and peaches my husband's grandmother put up before she died in '74. They are still sitting on the shelf she left them on. They look fine, still sealed. My father in law can't bring himself to eat them tho.


----------

